# COC vs. CIC Certification



## budmcat (Mar 15, 2016)

*COC vs. CIC*

Hi,
I currently have my CPC certification and am thinking of working towards either a COC or CIC certification. Can anyone give me any input as to which is the better to pursue? Is one easier to find employment than the other? I would like to work remotely eventually. Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 15, 2016)

I've always felt the logical progression for core credentials would be CPC to COC to CIC. COC has a lot less to learn than CIC. Where I got my CPC training, COC is an add-on course since there is so much overlap.


----------



## rcrouch@crmchealth.org (Mar 15, 2016)

The biggest difference between the CPC and the COC is the payment methodologies which you have to know for the COC. The COC is an easy add on credential after obtaining the CPC. The CIC which includes different information would probably require more study. If you plan on getting both additional credentials, it would probably be faster to get the COC which should not require a lot of additional study and then get the CIC.


----------



## budmcat (Mar 16, 2016)

*COC vs. CIC*

Thank you for your input regarding the CIC certification. It definitely will help me make my decision!


----------

